

Ask HN: Self-Hosted API Documentation? - tux

Is there any good self-hosted, open-source and preferably PHP based API documentation ? Something like; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;api#intro
======
amhoab
This is what I use, with good success:
[http://apidocjs.com](http://apidocjs.com).

